
The Ragtag Squad That Saved 38,000 Flash Games from Internet Oblivion - ForHackernews
https://www.wired.com/story/flash-games-digital-preservation-flashpoint/
======
_salmon
> Right now, the Flashpoint torrent is 241 gigabytes, downloadable to any
> Windows user for free

Or any other operating system...

